# RCI is confusing me!



## Leturno (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all,

In this thread in ASK RCI, I asked Marge about an email advertisement I received from RCI advising me to:
"To ensure your vacation is protected in the event of a cancellation, contact an RCI Guide at 1-800-338-7777. "

The response I received from Marge was about the BerkelyCare protection. My read as was 'philmer's was that BerkelyCare does not protect you in case RCI decides to cancel the reservation. 

I read through the Travel Insurance Advise (sticky) for this forum, but it does not explain what will cover you if RCI decides to cancel a reservation.

At this point I am confused and I do not even know why RCI brought it up. I recently learned that if RCI cancels an Extra Vacation they will not refund the reservation fee. I wasn't even worried about this until first I heard RCI is keeping reservation fees on canceled Extra Vacations, we booked two extra vacations for my parents, and then RCI sends this note saying that I better call them to be protected in the event of a cancelation. So now I am sitting here thinking about this, when I shouldn't have to be. 

I now have an irrational (or is it) fear that RCI will arbitrarily cancel the reservation(s) and say "well you should have purchased our insurance."  But even looking at this insurance, Vacation Protection Plan, if RCI decides to cancel there is no coverage?!

Scott
[edited to include original 'ask RCI' link.]


----------



## JLB (Feb 2, 2006)

Vacation Insurance is confusing to me, too.

Let me see if I can get this right.

Because of all the late season hurricanes, specifically Wilma bearing down on where we were going shortly, I bought vacation insurance.

A year ago I had seen all the people who had cancelled exchanges being rescheduled at other resorts, specifically Orange Lake, and there was all the talk about RCI rescheduling cancelled exchanges.

I even mentioned that to the Guide, that I was purchasing it so that if our resorts got damaged beyond use then I could salvage our plane fare by rescheduling at other resorts.  He said, yes, that's what the insurance is for.

Then, after I bought it I found out that that is not what it does, that RCI is not obligated to reschedule your lost week, if they can, because you have insurance.  The insurance just pays you some money, and I'm not sure any more what it pays.

You don't even get your deposited week back to reschedule somewhere else..

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Keitht (Feb 2, 2006)

Because of the evident confusion over what is and is not covered by RCI cancellation insurance, I posted a new question to Madge on the specific question of insurance if the resort or RCI cancels a confirmed exchange here

PS.  Please do not add comments to my original question as it only slows down the response from RCI.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 2, 2006)

*Exchange or Extra Vacations*

Keith,

I think RCI will have two different policies and at least two different answer if it is an Exchange versus if it is an Extra vacation or last call. 

In another thread someone complained that their Extra vacation was cancelled and they were not given a refund. Marge confirmed this was policy and went on to say something that if RCI refunded money then they wouldn't be in business very long.

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Feb 13, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> Because of the evident confusion over what is and is not covered by RCI cancellation insurance, I posted a new question to Madge on the specific question of insurance if the resort or RCI cancels a confirmed exchange here
> 
> PS.  Please do not add comments to my original question as it only slows down the response from RCI.



Keith,

Thank you for your efforts. I see after 10 days Marge has not responded yet to your post in ASK RCI. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17330

I think TUG should have an answer on what exactly and specifically RCI will or will not refund if they or the resort cancel for either an exchange or an extra vacation. And, if RCI will not refund the rent or exchange then how does RCI recommend we protect ourselves.

After we have that information then the great minds here on TUG should be able to form a 'best practice' to make sure people are not left without a vacation or a refund.

But for me my weeks are coming up in a month so I am going to just relax and not expect problems.

Thank you
Scott


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 13, 2006)

Also, isn't it true that they refund the rental fees of a member of the general public when a rental is cancelled?  It is REALLY shabby not to treat a dues paying member the same!


----------



## ttt (Feb 13, 2006)

It's crummy, but dues paying members sign all their rights away when they join RCI. The public renter does not. It would be nice if RCI treated it's members "right", but whoever is making decisions at RCI is short sighted & interested in current earnings. Meanwhile, members are becoming non-members in droves......


----------



## brucecz (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, maybe I will call my six  4th of July rentals "Extra Vacations" and get payments and then rerent   each week as many times   as I can.

That would help us pay for the new $26 charge to deposit weeks into RCI Points.  

Bruce



			
				Leturno said:
			
		

> Keith,
> 
> I think RCI will have two different policies and at least two different answer if it is an Exchange versus if it is an Extra vacation or last call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leturno (Feb 14, 2006)

*Happy Vanlentines Day*

LOL and thank you for chiming in. 

Happy Valentines day Carolina, ttt and CZ!

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Feb 18, 2006)

*Madge re-responded*

Hi all,

Madge responded again to my original post in ASK RCI. It does not help me since my vacation I asked about is a Extra Vacation, but RCI has a new insurance product for Vacation Exchanges you all should be aware of. The FAQ for this forum on travel insurance will need to be updated.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16733

"RCI has decided to discontinue its partnership with BerkelyCare and has created a new product completely tailored to the RCI exchange program. The name of our new product is Cancellation Protection. "
"Cancellation Protection is not available for Extra Vacations, Last Call, or any other vacation that does not require a deposited week. A significant benefit of this program is the restoration of Trading Power, which would not apply to Extra Vacations."

There is a discussion about this in the Exchange board at:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18565

Scott


----------



## Spence (Feb 18, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> "To ensure your vacation is protected in the event of a cancellation, contact an RCI Guide at 1-800-338-7777. "


RCI is not advertising protection against RCI cancelling your vacation.  You are reading this wrong.  They are advertising for your protection against you cancelling your own vacation.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 19, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> RCI is not advertising protection against RCI cancelling your vacation.  You are reading this wrong.  They are advertising for your protection against you cancelling your own vacation.



Spence,

Either way there is no protection available for Extra Vacations. If RCI cancels your Extra Vacation reservation they keep the money. Read about it in this ASK RCI thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11119
Per Madge: "Our standard cancellation policy is applied to both Extra Vacations and one-for-one exchanges. In both cases, members have the option to purchase the vacation protection product offered by BerkelyCare. RCI simply cannot give up revenue based on natural disasters and stay strong as a business."

The problem is the BerkelyCare protection does not cover Extra Vacations even though they recommend it for just a case and now RCI dropped BerkelyCare and just offers Exchange Protection.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16733
Per Madge: "Cancellation Protection is not available for Extra Vacations, Last Call, or any other vacation that does not require a deposited week. A significant benefit of this program is the restoration of Trading Power, which would not apply to Extra Vacations."

Scott


----------

